# Spring Tool Holder



## MikeWi (Feb 7, 2014)

I've seen these before in old pictures, and while I've always understood their purpose, it turns out that I didn't really understand how they do it.  Oxtoolco has an  interesting video about them that I though was worth sharing.

[video=youtube_share;KETVR9qtEmY]http://youtu.be/KETVR9qtEmY[/video]


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 7, 2014)

I've watched a couple of his videos, and to me, well, I just had trouble staying focused on the point of the video. Not just this one, but all of them. Seems like he says 1000 words for every 25 word sentence. Oh well - just my afternoon jabbering... :whistle:


----------



## righto88 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd be glad to hear his 10 billion of his ramblings and digest 1/10,000,000,000 of this guys wisdom.


----------



## LJP (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree, Tom Lipton knows his stuff. Well worth watching!
I need to make one of those.


----------



## jererp (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I've never seen anything like that before. I spent several years around bar stock machines early in my manufacturing career, and they were almost all form tools, most 2" to 3" wide.


----------



## righto88 (Feb 7, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> I've watched a couple of his videos, and to me, well, I just had trouble staying focused on the point of the video. Not just this one, but all of them. Seems like he says 1000 words for every 25 word sentence. Oh well - just my afternoon jabbering... :whistle:


 we are waiting on the correct way of doing this in video,,,, jabbering jabber jabber,,,,

- - - Updated - - -

sent Pm's over 2 hours ago, and still no response. Still waiting....


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 7, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> I've watched a couple of his videos, and to me, well, I just had trouble staying focused on the point of the video. Not just this one, but all of them. Seems like he says 1000 words for every 25 word sentence. Oh well - just my afternoon jabbering... :whistle:


I won't say I haven't done a lot of fast-forward action on his videos, but he's got some good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 7, 2014)

Reply withdrawn - no need......



> I won't say I haven't done a lot of fast-forward action on his videos, but he's got some good stuff.:thumbsup:



I agree he has great knowledge and ability as a machinist.


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 7, 2014)

MikeWi said:


> I've seen these before in old pictures, and while I've always understood their purpose, it turns out that I didn't really understand how they do it.  Oxtoolco has an  interesting video about them that I though was worth sharing.[QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the post, I have old lantern tool post version of that tool and knew what it was supposed to do but did not really understand how it worked either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I'd known about that toll when I in the job shop running a #3 Warner Swasey turret lathe. I ran a 4 tool turret post so I could set up 4 different tools then just rotate as needed, my boss liked to come in and set up a plunge tool much like what he was showing and it never work now I can see why.
Thanks for submitting the post.

Todd


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 7, 2014)

Great vid and tool. Seems pretty logical after the scribe explanation. And being able to plunge that handle, man thats slick


----------



## kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

I enjoy watching the Oxtoolco videos - it's like being able to look over the shoulder of a talented machinist. He's a talented guy who's willing to share what he knows for free - hard to argue with that.  About the spring tool holder: This was new and intersting to me (a newbie, remember). After watching the video, I did a bit of web searching to see if I could find more information, but came up blank. Does anyone know if these have another/different name?


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 9, 2014)

kevin said:


> After watching the video, I did a bit of web searching to see if I could find more information, but came up blank.


search on "spring type" or "goose neck" tool holders.

Here's an example that's not from another forum.
http://books.google.com/books?id=Tx...v=onepage&q="spring type" tool holder&f=false


----------



## xalky (Feb 9, 2014)

That particular video wasn't too long winded. I actually stuck around long enough to learn why the spring tool post works.  I'm more of a Kieth Fenner fan, He generally gets right to the heart of the matter. )


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 9, 2014)

lepomis said:


> Has anyone used the spring tool holders for parting tools?   Is it worth tracking one down?




I dont know about parting, but they cant be beat for threading....


----------



## kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike - thanks for the link and the tip; searched for "spring tool" and found this, with some nice pictures:

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-history/more-spring-tools-208588/




MikeWi said:


> search on "spring type" or "goose neck" tool holders.
> 
> Here's an example that's not from another forum.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Tx...v=onepage&q="spring type" tool holder&f=false


----------



## RWL (Feb 10, 2014)

lepomis said:


> Has anyone used the spring tool holders for parting tools?   Is it worth tracking one down?



In my opinion, no.  I like the rigid aloris-type tool post holders better for parting.  I'd have to hunt to find my spring cutoff tool, but I'd be interested in selling it since I like my quick change one better.


----------



## f350ca (Feb 10, 2014)

Haven't built one yet, but apparently they work well in a shaper. Mat try it one the next time I cut dovetails.

Greg


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2014)

This one is specifically for threading. I am going to modify it to use in my quick change.

 "Billy G"


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Never knew about these.


----------



## awander (Feb 11, 2014)

I like Tom Lipton's videos, though sometimes he annoys me by saying "uh", and "umm" too much.

When this happens,, i try to remind myself that if I was standing in the shop with him, and we were talking, I probably wouldn't even notice this, or the long-winded explanations.

And I'd probably be just as long-winded........


----------



## kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a video of a spring tool in use, along with some information on making a spring tool:


http://youtu.be/P7l3VCJN1tY


----------



## george wilson (Feb 17, 2014)

That last video mah be good if yu kin undersoon wha the mahn is say'in. I kinna make I'm oot mos o' the time. Faith and begorrah ! Get hold o' yr nickers mahn.


----------



## Chucketn (Feb 17, 2014)

kevin said:


> Here's a video of a spring tool in use, along with some information on making a spring tool:
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/P7l3VCJN1tY



I think that is the best explanation and demonstration of a spring tool I've seen. Thanks, Kevin, for posting that link.

Chuck


----------



## george wilson (Feb 18, 2014)

Awrit,I watched 'is bloooody video. He runs 'is Boooxford lathe way to bloooody fast,makin' an'orrible screeching' noise. I canna see woot es accomplished. by na usin' it proooperle.


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 18, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Awrit,I watched 'is bloooody video. He runs 'is Boooxford lathe way to bloooody fast,makin' an'orrible screeching' noise. I canna see woot es accomplished. by na usin' it proooperle.


nice try , but I could still understand you. :lmao:  My wife always looks at me like I'm crazy when I'm watching one of his videos on the living room TV.  "what language is he speaking?" LOL


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 18, 2014)

made perfect sense to me. Now try that in Cockney rhyming slang


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 18, 2014)

If you think cockney is bad, try Glasswegian Scottish....'ell ofa thin laads !   Nevertheless, "bollix" beats "shyte" for cleaning things up.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 19, 2014)

oh geez, yeah I'd completely forgotten about Scots or Geordie "cannae bag o tuna like mon!"


----------

